# Mit welchem Alter habt ihr angefangen die PCGH zu lesen?



## Geicher (30. Juni 2009)

Wie lange lest ihr schon die PCGH?


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Juni 2009)

mit 15


----------



## der_yappi (30. Juni 2009)

Bin seit der ersten Ausgabe dabei.
Die kam Anno 2000, da war ich kurz vor meinem 17 Geburtstag.


----------



## Geicher (30. Juni 2009)

Sorry an alle, in der Umfrage sind mir ein paar mathematische Fehler unterlaufen....
einfach übersehen...


----------



## Sentionline007 (30. Juni 2009)

[X] 17

Hach ja, damals als ich noch Jung war... Ich krieg noch Graue Haare wenn die GT300 nicht bald kommt


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Juni 2009)

[X] mit 11 die erste Ausgabe


----------



## der8auer (30. Juni 2009)

[x] 15 oder 16  weiß nicht mehr genau


----------



## Memphis11 (30. Juni 2009)

[X] mit 23 , seit 2001 , das es PCGH schon 2000 gab habe ich wohl verschlafen .


----------



## Equilibrium (30. Juni 2009)

mit 28...da fing das ganze Unheil mit der Computerei bei mir erst an...ja ich bin ein ganz frischer!!


----------



## Ahab (30. Juni 2009)

mit 17. damals kam grade die X1950XTX raus  das hat bei mir ein neues hobby geprägt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juli 2009)

Beim Erscheinen der Erstausgabe war ich 15. Seitdem lese ich sie ... und schreibe seit bald 2,5 Jahren mit. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Oliver (1. Juli 2009)

Bei mir war es auch die Erstausgabe.


----------



## der_flamur (1. Juli 2009)

Ich lese sie jetzt fast 1 Jahr und da ich 14 war und noch bin, deswegen [x] 14-17


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juli 2009)

[X]seitdem es sie gibt.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (2. Juli 2009)

Mit 15 bzw letztes Jahr im Sommer, seitdem jede Ausgabe gekauft


----------



## moe (2. Juli 2009)

mit 13 hab ich mir glaub ich die erste ausgabe gekauft und seitdem ist es um mich geschehen.


----------



## Neoar (2. Juli 2009)

[x] 14-17

Ich glaub ich war 15 weiss es aber nicht mehr genau !


----------



## eVoX (2. Juli 2009)

[x] 14-17

Da hab ich noch meinen ersten PC zusammengestellt, nach einer PCGH-Anleitung


----------



## kreids (3. Juli 2009)

mit 21 jahren angefangen,
zwei jahre bin ich schon dabei.


----------



## Tom3004 (4. Juli 2009)

Mit 14  
In der ersten Ausgabe habe ich aber noch nichts verstanden
Naja ich lese sie jetzt knapp ein Jahr


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

[x] 18-21
Seit ein paar Monaten .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Mit 14
> In der ersten Ausgabe habe ich aber noch nichts verstanden
> Naja ich lese sie jetzt knapp ein Jahr



Ich hoffe, jetzt verstehst du mehr. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## boss3D (4. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nur noch schätzen, aber es müsste mit 13, oder 14 gewesen sein ... 
Aus Kostengründen habe ich aber nur die, meiner Meinung nach, besten Ausgaben gekauft. Das meiste findet man ohnehin auf pcgh.de, wozu also Geld augeben?

Anfangs konnte mich PCGH auch total für PCs begeistern, aber mittlerweile sind mir ein paar 100er am Konto weitaus lieber, als die schnellste Grafikkarte. Muss eh jeder selbst wissen, ob er das alles braucht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Phenom2 (4. Juli 2009)

[X] 10-13

Das war genau die 02/09. Ausgabe.


----------



## Geicher (4. Juli 2009)

Ich will ja nicht unhöflich werden aber irgendein Witzbold muss wohl
[x]61+ angewählt haben, glaube mal nicht so dass das ernst war


----------



## sechzger (5. Juli 2009)

mit 15,
da bin ich grad frisch operiert vom Kieferchirurgen gekommen. auf dem weg von der praxis zum auto lag eine buchhandlung und meine ma fragte mich ob ich was zum lesen will. also rein in den laden, 2 bücher ausgesucht.....  dann kam jener moment der mein leben verändern sollte...
ich ging am zeitschriftenregal vorbei und was sprang mir dabei ins auge?
*Die PCGH!!!!!* (war letztes jahr die mit dem HTPC-Extended-teil)

Gefragt ob ich die auch bekomme und dann heimgefahren und erst mal 4 stunden gepennt^^
dann hab ich versucht was zu essen, ging nicht,
dann wenigstens Nahrung für´s hirn dachte ich mir und hab solang die PCGH gelesen, ne studiert triffts besser, bis ich eingeschlafen bin^^

Und einen Monat später wich mein Aldi-Rechner einem selbstgebauten PC.
Und wer hat schuld?^^


Gruß 
sechzger



Geicher schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht unhöflich werden aber irgendein Witzbold muss wohl
> [x]61+ angewählt haben, glaube mal nicht so dass das ernst war



könnte mein Opa gewesen sein XD


----------



## Derber-Shit (5. Juli 2009)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> mit 28...da fing das ganze Unheil mit der Computerei bei mir erst an...ja ich bin ein ganz frischer!!


 
Dafür aber gut dabei  

Ich hab sie mit 13 zum ersten mal in der Hand gehabt...


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. Juli 2009)

Das war in der ersten Klasse AHS, also mit 10
Hab damals aber noch nicht viel verstanden was ihr da von FSB und Sockeln gelabert habt


----------



## micky12 (5. Juli 2009)

mit 15 im letzten Jahr


----------



## Piti (5. Juli 2009)

[x] 14-17

mit 14, seit 2001! 

und seit 2005 im Abo!


----------



## Phenom BE (5. Juli 2009)

BopItXtremeII schrieb:


> Mit 15 bzw letztes Jahr im Sommer, seitdem jede Ausgabe gekauft


Ich auch. Da wurde die erste Version(Referenz) der 4870X2 getestet und die hab ich dann auch gekauft. Naja und vorher hab ich mich ein bisschen auf der Webseite belesen. (das war dann mein Umstieg von Hardwareluxx zu PCGH und kann es ni bereuen!).


----------



## Octopoth (7. Juli 2009)

mit 14


----------



## non_believer (8. Juli 2009)

Mit 29...hab es also noch vor dem Verfallsdatum geschafft wenn ich mir so das Durchschnittsalter ansehe!


----------



## -Philipp- (10. Juli 2009)

[x] 14, später geht ja noch nicht


----------



## latinoramon (10. Juli 2009)

ich war da schon bissel älter... hab da gerade die Ausgabe 08/2004 da liegen


----------



## The Unskilled (13. Juli 2009)

[x] 13

Das war die Premium-Ausgabe 11/2006.
Da gabs allen möglichen Krempel für AMD-Fans, die musste ich haben als ich im Laden dran vorbei gegangen bin^^
Ich erinner mich noch an nen Schlüsselanhänger mit Athlon 64 X2 Logo, n Poster auf dem die History von AMD-Chips gezeigt wurde und öh, ach ja n Fan-Booklet.


Gruß Unskilled


----------



## julben (13. Juli 2009)

The Unskilled schrieb:


> [x] 13
> 
> Das war die Premium-Ausgabe 11/2006.
> Da gabs allen möglichen Krempel für AMD-Fans, die musste ich haben als ich im Laden dran vorbei gegangen bin^^
> ...



Bei mir war’s das gleiche Alter und die gleiche Ausgabe.


----------



## mysteria@amd (13. Juli 2009)

mit 13, als mir julben die empfohlen hat ( siehe post #38)


----------



## theLamer (13. Juli 2009)

Mit 13 1/2...
Boa da war die 6800 Ultra grad rausgekommen - high end


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. Juli 2009)

[x]14-17
Kurz vor meinem 14.(08/08) habe ich mir die erste gekauft. ich habe also diesen Monat die 12.PCGH gekauft
PCGHX  kaufe ich mir diesen Monat, moment, die 4.


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

[x] 25-30 Ich glaub die erste hatte ich schonmal mit anfang 20 gekauft, aber wirkliches interesse für hardware hab ich erst seit 1,5 Jahren. Meine Fresse bin ich schon alt.


----------



## Marc1504 (19. Juli 2009)

(x) überhaupt nicht. Kenne nur das Forum. Nicht hauen, PCGH


----------



## ruf!o (19. Juli 2009)

Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen ob er die PCGH liest oder nicht. Da ich viel Zeit in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln verbringe lese ich relativ viel. Seit ich PCGH lese habe ich allerdings das lesen von anderen PC Zeitschriften stark eingeschränkt. Früher habe ich viel PC-Welt und PC-Praxis (und wie sie nicht alle heißen) gelesen, mittlerweile aber nur noch CT (abo) und PCGH.


----------



## martin_s (26. Juli 2009)

mit 13.. da gabts ja noch die CD... wobei meine erste Ausgabe ohne Cd was, also nur das Magazin...


----------

